# Cocobolo Triton fountain pen



## bgio13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ti/Gold and Chrome Triton dressed in Cocobolo with 5MM polished Bock nib. Finished using my OMWB poly dipping method.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 26, 2015)

Bill great looking pen! The finish looks wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## MarkD (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice!!!!
Would love to hear about your dipping method sometime. It produced a great finish!


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 26, 2015)

Great job!  And the finish looks superb.  I'm with Mark - how about a tutorial on your dipping method?


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great pen and finish.


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words. As far as a tutorial, check out the one by Les Elm in the library, under finishing called the Pen Finish Dipping Method. This is where I got my start. I also started a thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/craft-coat-dipping-method-128657/ which kind of outlines my method, although I did not use Craft Coat on this pen. Thanks again for looking,

Bill


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful!....FRONT PAGE PEN!


----------



## magpens (Jan 26, 2015)

What a beauty !!!!   I love the finish !!


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Beautiful!....FRONT PAGE PEN!



Thanks Mal, and thank you Charlie for the endorsement. I am not sure about the tutorial thing but if anyone has any questions about my finishing process just ask, I would be happy to help. In the meantime here is a photo of another pen, and the setup I use. Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## magpens (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the extra picture, Bill.  Another nicely finished pair of blanks.

You say you didn't use Craft Coat.   Can you tell us what you used, please, or is that proprietary :biggrin: ?

I don't know what OMWB means.


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 27, 2015)

magpens said:


> Thanks for the extra picture, Bill.  Another nicely finished pair of blanks.
> 
> You say you didn't use Craft Coat.   Can you tell us what you used, please, or is that proprietary :biggrin: ?
> 
> I don't know what OMWB means.



There is nothing in my pen making arsenal that is proprietary. There are a lot of people here that have answered every question I have asked, so it's nice to be able to give back any way I can. OMWB is short for Oil Modified Water Based polyurethane. This is the one I have found to work the best for me. I haven't found it to add any amber hues like an oil poly, and it dries fast like a water poly. Les Elm I believe started this method and used a Minwax product, but I found that product didn't work for me. Any more questions don't hesitate to ask,

Bill


----------



## BruceA (Jan 27, 2015)

*The actual application process?*

What is your workflow with this? 

Your pen finish is enticing...

Thanks.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful pen and a fantastic finish.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks great on the front page! :biggrin:

Bill, thanks for sharing your finishing secrets!


----------



## raar25 (Jan 28, 2015)

Is this stuff like wood turners finish?


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 28, 2015)

raar25 said:


> Is this stuff like wood turners finish?


No Ray, Actually it's more like Enduro and the OMWB poly Minwax puts out, both of which I have used. They all look the same in the can, sort of milky in color, but dry clear. Wood turners finish looks more amber colored like the friction finishes we all used when we first started turning pens.


----------



## raar25 (Jan 29, 2015)

bgio13 said:


> raar25 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this stuff like wood turners finish?
> ...


 
Have you tried applying while on the lathe as a friction finish?


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 29, 2015)

raar25 said:


> bgio13 said:
> 
> 
> > raar25 said:
> ...



I have not. I started applying Enduro as described here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/enduro-finishing-technique-waynes-10735/

I wasn't happy with the depth or gloss, so I started using the Minwax poly, then the OMWB Minwax poly both with the lathe running, but not as a friction finish. I could not sand out all the ridges very well, and the blanks still looked like they had scratches in them, that's why I decided to dip the blanks instead. I have a blank that I'm going to work on tomorrow, and I'll experiment a little with using it as a friction finish and will let you know what I find,

Bill


----------

